# Having chicks this morning!



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

:clap:

First incubator eggs in ages!

They are some kinda of mixed mutt chicks. Marans/Cream Legbar/Easter Egger. I guess the person was trying for a very large dark green egg.

I just wanted something to test my incubator and this morning woke up to "peep peep peep". These guys were early and the rest should be out tonight of the brown eggs.


----------



## GarrisonFarms (Oct 3, 2012)

Shellshocker66 said:


> :clap:
> 
> First incubator eggs in ages!
> 
> ...


I cant wait to try mine out.... but I am gonna work on goat first...not incubating them but...lol


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

awww there are few things i like better than watching chicks grow up! Mine are laying 9 to 12 eggs a day ! I have 12 hens and a cranky roo!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

mnblonde said:


> awww there are few things i like better than watching chicks grow up! Mine are laying 9 to 12 eggs a day ! I have 12 hens and a cranky roo!


I'm backwards I have 12 cranky hens and a scared rooster! 

That is my laying group.

I have 28 chicks in another brooder who are my future laying group as the first 12 have horrible personalities and won't stop trying to kill everything (including each other).

Then I have the fancy/unique group and those white eggs are actually from a cochin pair... My mom likes them even though they don't really lay well or do anything other then look pretty.

Guess these will go in with the future layers who are only a week ahead in age as they get bigger.

I realized I'm going to have baby chicks everywhere this winter trying to raise them till they feather out and can get hardened for outside.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG how CUTE! There's nothing cuter than a newborn chick, except maybe a goat :chin: maybe....


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Had a very primitive home built (not by me) incubator years ago. Tried several thermostats, but could never keep the heat right. *THAT *will discourage you out of the hobby!

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! You will have to post pics when they are all out and fluffy.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:clap:


----------

